# No Grounding Wire on Remodel



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

If it was 12-2 AC BX ( only black and white wires) the metal sheath was acting as the ground.

Arc fault breakers and a bunch of gfci's are going to get pricey. Just call a sparky... Tell them due to unsafe conditions you cant continue work.. or put the gfci's in and tell them to sign it off.. its better than anything........


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Tinstaafl said:


> Unfortunately, that won't get you off the hook. You know that. :sad:


Yes I know, but he needs to understand that the further he goes, the more he is "on the hook".

Sounds like he is too far in.


----------



## Kastoria (May 5, 2008)

Thanks all for the help. They still dont see it my way BUT tragedy has been solved. My electrician is going to fly in for a free trip and hook it all up properly. No cost to them, friend helping out a friend and just got him a ticket. I was getting ready to actually call the inspector in on me so he could shut it down lol just to prove a point. Like I said, Im not an electrician and cant bring myself to do something knowing its wrong. Never had a client be this stuborn when it came to their safety, unbelievable. Well first time for everything, definately the last. Thanks again fellas!


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Rich D. said:


> Dosnt code state you can install up to one gfci during a repair? Not the hole house?


----------



## cwatbay (Mar 16, 2010)

Kastoria said:


> Thanks all for the help. ............................Never had a client be this stuborn when it came to their safety, unbelievable.


Then you need to do more electrical :jester:


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

Kastoria said:


> Thanks all for the help. They still dont see it my way BUT tragedy has been solved. My electrician is going to fly in for a free trip and hook it all up properly. No cost to them, friend helping out a friend and just got him a ticket. I was getting ready to actually call the inspector in on me so he could shut it down lol just to prove a point. Like I said, Im not an electrician and cant bring myself to do something knowing its wrong. Never had a client be this stuborn when it came to their safety, unbelievable. Well first time for everything, definately the last. Thanks again fellas!


Bet your electrician has second thoughts when he actually puts eyeballs on the mess you've described! 

I'll be watching for his post on another thread! Can't wait to see what IT says.....

Remember, no good deed goes unpunished.


----------



## B.Scott (Feb 1, 2013)

That is some kick ass friend you got there. He just saved your ass. I hope you remember to pay it forward. 

Bob


----------



## Christoph66 (Feb 12, 2012)

cwatbay said:


> Then you need to do more electrical :jester:


or less:laughing:


----------



## Kastoria (May 5, 2008)

cwatbay said:


> Then you need to do more electrical :jester:


You would be amazed how many times I heard "we've lived here 33 years and never had an electrical fire" hard to believe with the number of scorched wires I pulled out, even 1 is 1 to many.


----------



## Kastoria (May 5, 2008)

B.Scott said:


> That is some kick ass friend you got there. He just saved your ass. I hope you remember to pay it forward.
> 
> Bob


Well he gets a free weekend in nyc and stays for free at my place...had plenty of miles to where it doesnt make a diff to me. Now I can look forward to finishing up, be gone by Apr 1st and head back to chicago (at least until I gota come back in May). Take him around a bit and he will be thrilled. Besides he has a job with me again when I get back so he can wire more circuits in my shop to power up new fancy plasma table lol useless unless I can plug her in.


----------

